# snow boa



## ianyork (Sep 11, 2006)

just a curiosity atm

ive been reading that to produce a snow you need to breed an anery to an albino to get double het for snows, and then breed 2 double het for snows together to get a snow (odds 1 in 16??)

due to the price of albinos, if you got a normal boa which was het for albino, could these produce the double hets for snows needed to breed the snows eventually or would there been an even diminished chance of producing snows??

i have an anery female already who is a long way off breeding yet but i was just wondering just so i can keep my eyes peeled.

if she was to breed with a male double het for snow, would there be any chance of producing a snow?


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

in a word no. If you bred a anery to a het for snow which is in essence a normal het anery het albino you would get some anery visuals and some normals het for anery and some poss hets i think.

If you really want a snow boa just save up and buy one they are going for just over a couple of grand at the moment. If you were to buy an albino at the moment your looking at a grand(ish) then you will breed to your anery get the double hets and then you will need to breed those together then you will get as you say a 1 in 16 chance of a snow. So all in all a long time for a chance of a snow. You could save yourself six years and just buy a snow.


----------



## ianyork (Sep 11, 2006)

i havnt been able to find anyone who is selling any?

and what would be produced if i bred a snow to an anery OR a snow to a german pastel?

(all depends on what sex snow i would be able to get)

genetics is confusing :lol: but starting to understand


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

if you bred a snow to an anery you would get anery visuals het for albino i think?because a snow is a **** albino **** anery.

a snow to a pastel you would get hets for anery and albino and maybe poss double hets for snow i think? check out this llink www.boaconstrictor.it they have one male left and a few females i think! They will be at Houten too in October.


----------



## ianyork (Sep 11, 2006)

there expensive :shock: tbh i think i would prefer the challenge of trying to breed a snow instead of buying, quite tempted by the double het for snows they have

and breed my anery to my pastel and see what colourations come out


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

if you bred your anery to your pastel you would get some normal looking ones and some pastel looking ones all het for anery.


----------



## ianyork (Sep 11, 2006)

cool, be a while yet as they were only born this year


----------



## Jack13 (Nov 30, 2005)

my opinion is, its not worth buying a snake for 3000 thats genetically defected  and will die in probably 4 or 5 yrs :wink: 

get a nice suriname...true red tail or a peruvian, their so beautiful  dont get me wrong snows are nice but not worth the money or hassle


----------



## ianyork (Sep 11, 2006)

ive shyed away from the snow project for the time being, mainly due to the price for the double hets, let alone a snow! :shock: 

ive got something else in mind before that :wink: not saying anything for the time being but doubt it will be for breeding but is one stunning snake which i cant seem to shake the idea off getting :twisted:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

gimme two years and i'll be there...

with luck and a following wind, i'll have 50% het snows next year..

i have a pair of 2 yr old DH snows... the female i am keeping back till 4 years to breed tho.. the male, may go next year to my high pink normal..

N


----------



## BuddhaBoa.Com (Aug 31, 2006)

Jack13 said:


> my opinion is, its not worth buying a snake for 3000 thats genetically defected  and will die in probably 4 or 5 yrs :wink:


Hi Jack13,

Have you seen any reports that a snow boa typically dies in 4 to 5 years? I have not had any negative experiences with deformaties or early deaths due to genetics. Nevertheless, I am curious where you heard this from.

Cheers

Kris


----------

